# Champers!



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Asda, Liddle or Aldi. :thumbup:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice! The 710 is partial to a glass of fizz at this time of year. Or any time of year if the truth be known!

We tend to buy from Carrefour when on our summer hols.

Cheers!!


----------



## pmhpmh (Nov 1, 2013)

OK I will ask and then you guys can laugh...... In our house the wife is called management as in the management and then the workers ( ie me)

I know that 710 refers to the wife but why? 710 ok is oil written upside down, but that cant be it?

Put me out of my misery

Peter


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

pmhpmh said:


> 710 ok is oil written upside down, but that cant be it?


 :yes:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Won this in a raffle!! 










Chrimbo dinner sorted :yes:

John


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The problem is getting your hands on the stuff, you literally have to be there as they put it on the shelves. Sainsbury were doing Monopole Blue Top for Â£12.50 but the girl told me they only got one case in and it went in minutes.

I've still managed to get a bit of a selection though, Lanson Black & Rose is half price in Morrisons. The ten quid ASDA got a decent mention in the Sunday Wail supplement but I haven't been able to get any yet


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Rotundus said:


> pmhpmh said:
> 
> 
> > 710 ok is oil written upside down, but that cant be it?
> ...


A few days ago I was having some work done at my local garage. A blonde came in and asked for a seven-hundred-ten. We all looked at each other and another customer asked, "What is a seven-hundred-ten?"

She replied, "You know, the little piece in the middle of the engine, I have lost it and need a new one." She replied that she did not know exactly what it was, but this piece had always been there. The mechanic gave her a piece of paper and a pen and asked her to draw what the piece looked like. She drew a circle and in the middle of it wrote 710.

He then took her over to another car which had its hood up and asked "is there a 710 on this car?" She pointed and said, "Of course, its right there."

(Turn 710 upside down it reads OIL)


----------



## pmhpmh (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

OK....here it is in full....

710......A humorous/affectionate term for the wife/GF which revolves around the old joke about the blonde who goes into a garage and tells the bemused mechanic that the '710' is missing from her car. The mechanic can find nothing wrong, so he asks her to show him on another engine...whereupon she points and says "There...that's what's missing from mine!'


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Managed to bag a bottle of the Â£10 Asda fizz today. I'll let you know how it holds up against some of the other stuff more well known brands we got.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Champagne at less than Â£15 a bottle will be Indian restaurant stuff.

Stick with good Prosseco . The best bit of advice "Jamie stoned Oliver" ever gave.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

LJD said:


> Champagne at less than Â£15 a bottle will be Indian restaurant stuff.
> 
> Stick with good Prosseco . The best bit of advice "Jamie stoned Oliver" ever gave.












I'll let you know the results of my completely un scientific taste test

:lol: :lol:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Use to work on the LIQUOR aisle some years ago the supermarket's stocking system was awful probably had about 10 or 20 cases of Moet champagne out the

back, ALWAYS worth asking the liquor shelf stacker if there's any more Champers out the back...


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> LJD said:
> 
> 
> > Champagne at less than Â£15 a bottle will be Indian restaurant stuff.
> ...


The Piper, Lanson will be nice

The Martini could be good fun to wash the dishes.


----------



## craighughes1084 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

LJD said:


> The Martini could be good fun to wash the dishes.


:lol: :lol:

Big M likes the Martini, its not to bad for five or six quids. I've paid plenty more and got worse, sometimes at lot worse.

There is a lot of knobbery when it comes to wine and fizz but at the end of the day if you like it who cares and after necking a few most people couldn't tell the difference anyway.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

luckywatch said:


> Asda, Liddle or Aldi. :thumbup:


Got a couple of bottles from Sainsbury's today for Christmas, Â£13 ... bargain so we decided to drink one now :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JoT said:


> Got a couple of bottles from Sainsbury's today for Christmas, Â£13 ... bargain so we decided to drink one now :lol:


That's the problem, I bought loads of fizz, vodka & shots over the last few weeks but the temptation is to much, I doubt if it will last until Christmas.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Update........

Â£10 Pierre Darcys Champagne*Was Â£24. In-store & online at Asda

Â£10 Comte de Brismand champagne LIDL

Â£10 Veuve Monsigny Champagne BrutIn-store at Aldi

50% off Andre Carpentier Champagne*Now Â£12.99 (was Â£25.99) TESCO

Â£15 Heidsieck Blue Top champagne (was Â£30)*Now Â£15 (was Â£29.75) ASDA

Â£25 MoÃ«t et Chandon champagne*Online & in-store at Asda & Tesco and online at Ocado :thumbup:


----------



## Timetraveller (Dec 16, 2013)

I dont normally bother with wine but walk past in ALDI and theres always a staggering choice ,though i may venture for xmas Monday morning ..cheap as chips :yes:


----------

